# Debaixo, em baixo, abaixo, por baixo



## blackshark

Olá, há pouco comecei a estudar a língua portuguesa como autodidata, e agora estou tentando entender qual a diferença entre "debaixo", "embaixo", "abaixo" e "por baixo", já que não consegui achar uma explicação decente e completa em nenhuma gramática e, pelo contrário, acabei com uma grande confusão na cabeça.
Podem me ajudar?


----------



## Alderamin

blackshark said:


> Olá, há pouco comecei a estudar a língua portuguesa como autodidata, e agora estou tentando entender qual a diferença entre "debaixo", "embaixo", "abaixo" e "por baixo", já que não consegui achar uma explicação decente e completa em nenhuma gramática e, pelo contrário, acabei com uma grande confusão na cabeça.
> Podem me ajudar?



Vou tentar explicar de uma forma clara e algo simples.

Acredito que sejam locuções e advérbios complicados para uma pessoa que não é da língua e até mesmo para nós.

Debaixo (de): implica um sentido de ausência de movimento. Ex.: Os chinelos estão debaixo da cama.

Por baixo ou em baixo (de): implica, ao contrário de "debaixo de" uma ideia de movimento. Ex.: O barco passou por baixo da ponte. / A criança brinca em baixo da árvore.

Abaixo: significa num sítio ou num plano inferior. Ex.: O cinema fica mesmo ali abaixo, ao fim desta rua.

Estive a consultar a Nova Gramática do Português Contemporâneo, de C. Cunha e L. Cintra, mas julgo que os exemplos poderão causar mais complexidade.

Sobre "embaixo" penso que é a grafia de português do Brasil, e deve significar o mesmo que "em baixo".
http://www.flip.pt/Duvidas-Linguisticas/Duvida-Linguistica.aspx?DID=3389

Espere que mais algum membro o elucide melhor a respeito.

PS: Tiro o meu chapéu a qualquer pessoa que aprenda seja o que for por si própria. Desejo-lhe boa sorte e muito sucesso


----------



## SãoEnrique

Obrigado pela explicação.


----------



## Alderamin

De nada SãoEnrique, mas é bom aguardar por outras explicações.


----------



## jesobreira

> Sobre "embaixo" penso que é a grafia de português do Brasil, e deve significar o mesmo que "em baixo".


Exatamente. Aqui no Brasil utilizamos "embaixo" ao invés de "em baixo", mas o significado é o mesmo. Porém, separaríamos a palavra caso disséssemos: "Devemos manter nosso produto em baixo custo."

A palavra "abaixo" pode também significar "a seguir", dependendo do contexto: "Leia o texto e responda às perguntas abaixo." Ela também pode ser uma forma conjugada do verbo "abaixar": "Eu me abaixo", "Eu abaixo o volume do rádio".

Acho interessante também citar a expressão "a baixo", que quer dizer apenas "para baixo": "Ela correu os olhos em sua roupa, de cima a baixo".

-+-

SãoEnrique, você me enviou uma mensagem, mas como sua caixa está cheia, não pude respondê-la.


----------



## englishmania

Rio abaixo.
Rua acima.
Vou lá acima ao 10.º andar.
Vou lá abaixo ao 2.º.

Olhei-o de alto a baixo.

Ele está lá em baixo na cave.

O lápis está em cima da mesa.
A caneta está debaixo da mesa.
O gato passou por baixo da mesa.


----------



## Alderamin

Ainda existem outras acepções, por exemplo:

"O pobre do homem estava mesmo em baixo ou para baixo." (estar desmotivado)

"A minha Internet foi abaixo." (desligar-se)

Encontrei também aqui esta discussão que pode ajudar mais, mas de português/espanhol:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=530370


----------



## Ariel Knightly

E ainda há _por debaixo_, cujo contraste com outras formas foi feito aqui.


----------



## Alderamin

Ariel Knightly said:


> E ainda há _por debaixo_, cujo contraste com outras formas foi feito aqui.



Exacto, também nos faltou essa. Não devem ser assim tantas estas locuções, mas acaba sempre por faltar alguma e, os exemplos, então, são imensos. 
Obrigada Ariel Knightly.


----------



## blackshark

Muito obrigado, gente! Agora ficou tudo incrivelmente muito mais claro  
Só acho que ainda tenho dificuldade em distinguir a diferença de uso entre "em baixo" e "debaixo", já que Alderamin escreveu: "em baixo (de) implica, ao contrário de "debaixo de" uma ideia de  movimento. Ex.: A criança brinca em  baixo da árvore."
Mas, pelo contrário, na outra discussão que ele me passou, alguem escreveu este exemplo: "Em baixo do meu apartamento há uma papelaria"


----------



## blackshark

Ah, e o mesmo usuário propôs essa teoria:




Tomby said:


> Segundo os meus apontamentos da sala de aulas a  diferencia entre “abaixo”, “em baixo” “acima” e “em cima” é muito  subtil, como disse Outsider. A nossa professora aconselhou lembrar-nos  do aspecto “físico” que tinha o contexto.
> Exemplos:
> "Acima de esta acção punitiva está o ditado da Lei". (Não existe distância física nenhuma)
> "Em cima da lareira está o cachimbo". (Existe uma distancia física)
> "A minha morada fica abaixo da presente comunicação". (Não existe distância física nenhuma)
> "Em baixo do meu apartamento há uma papelaria". (Existe uma distancia física)
> Mais ou menos eu uso esta regra mnemotécnica. Gostaria de saber a  opinião dos nativos porque este é um “ponto negro” para os estrangeiros  que estudamos português.
> Bom fim-de-semana!




O que vocês acham? Pode ser realmente útil ou só serve para confundir ainda mais?


----------



## Alderamin

blackshark said:


> Muito obrigado, gente! Agora ficou tudo incrivelmente muito mais claro
> Só acho que ainda tenho dificuldade em distinguir a diferença de uso entre "em baixo" e "debaixo", já que Alderamin escreveu: "em baixo (de) implica, ao contrário de "debaixo de" uma ideia de  movimento. Ex.: A criança brinca em  baixo da árvore."
> Mas, pelo contrário, na outra discussão que ele me passou, alguem escreveu este exemplo: "Em baixo do meu apartamento há uma papelaria"



Na frase que apresentei "A criança brinca em baixo da árvore.", o advérbio indica movimento pela acção do verbo, enquanto que "Em baixo do meu apartamento há uma papelaria.", a locução adverbial indica um lugar e mesmo uma posição. (Não vejo esta última frase aqui).

A locução oposta é em cima. Segue a definição da palavra com vários exemplos que podem esclarecer mais:

27.          Piso inferior de um prédio, que muitas vezes corresponde a lojas.                    =                    RÉS-DO-CHÃO
*em baixo*: numa posição ou num nível inferior.              ≠              EM CIMA


http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/default.aspx?pal=em baixo


----------



## Alderamin

Blackshark, eu não falaria em "distâncias" nesses exemplos, mas sim em posições, não?
Posições a um nível inferior (em baixo) ou a um nível superior (em cima).


----------



## Fábio Goems

*Debaixo, embaixo, em baixo, abaixo, por baixo:
- debaixo e embaixo é o contrário de em cima = debaixo ou embaixo da mesa ou em cima da mesa
- em baixo é o contrário de em alto = cantou em baixo tom ou chegou em alto estilo
- abaixo é o contrário de acima = ele está abaixo da média ou está acima da média
- por baixo é o contrário de por cima = deitou por baixo do lençol ou deitou por cima do cobertor*

Faltou o "de baixo" que é o contrário de "de alto": Por exemplo " Ele é um homem de baixo nível." ou o contrário "Ele é um executivo de alto nível."


----------



## englishmania

Eu não diria "A criança brinca em baixo da árvore", mas ""A criança brinca debaixo da árvore".


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

"Ele mora _embaixo da_ ponte" ou "_debaixo da_ ponte"? -- Estou confuso, pois vi ambas as formas na Internet. Não encontrei uma explicação (convincente) na Internet, e minhas 12 gramáticas estão a 237km (3h30 de carro) do Recife.

Obrigado!


----------



## pfaa09

Eu usaria "debaixo da ponte".
Encontrei esta página sobre este tema --> A baixo / abaixo   Debaixo / de baixo    Embaixo / em cima


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Obrigado, pfaa09!


----------



## AlexSantos

Eu diria que, antes de um substantivo, "embaixo" e "debaixo" são sinônimos. A única coisa que os difere é que "debaixo" possui menos autonomia.

Eles estão embaixo da ponte. 
Eles estão debaixo da ponte. 
Eles estão embaixo. 
Eles estão debaixo.


----------



## machadinho

Alderamin said:


> Debaixo (de): implica um sentido de ausência de movimento. Ex.: Os chinelos estão debaixo da cama.
> Por baixo ou em baixo (de): implica, ao contrário de "debaixo de" uma ideia de movimento. Ex.: O barco passou por baixo da ponte. / A criança brinca em baixo da árvore.


Estou desconfiado desse critério da presença ou ausência de movimento para separar "embaixo" de "debaixo".
Dizemos ou não: vim andando debaixo de uma chuva torrencial ?


----------



## pfaa09

Uma das referências que existe para saber qual o uso certo, é usar o antónimo da palavra que pensamos usar.
Mas penso que até essa forma é complicada.
Leva-nos a pensar... será que havia necessidade de tantas palavras/advérbios para coisas idênticas?


----------



## machadinho

pfaa09 said:


> Uma das referências que existe para saber qual o uso certo, é usar o antónimo da palavra que pensamos usar.
> Mas penso que até essa forma é complicada.
> Leva-nos a pensar... será que havia necessidade de tantas palavras/advérbios para coisas idênticas?


São resquícios da história da língua. Há verbos que regem (para falar bonito) com a preposição de. Outros, com a preposição em.

Saí de casa e fui para o trabalho.
Saí *de* baixo e fui para cima → debaixo
Estou em casa.
Estou em cima.
Estou *em* baixo → embaixo​
Acho plausível a hipótese de que debaixo e embaixo sejam formas *cristalizadas* cuja origem remonta à regência de diversos verbos. Não existe um significado inerente a debaixo ou embaixo. A escolha entre um advérbio ou outro depende do *verbo* que foi escolhido previamente, não de significados imaginários que esses advérbios presumivelmente tenham.

Noutras palavras, para decidir entre "debaixo" ou "embaixo", a gente vai do verbo ao advérbio, não do advérbio ao verbo.


----------



## AlexSantos

Eu diria que na opção "saí de baixo e fui para cima", o correto seria deixar "de baixo" separado mesmo.

O "debaixo" escrito junto, para mim, é sinônimo quase perfeito de "sob" ou "embaixo". Ainda que a origem etimológica possa remeter à preposição "de" + o advérbio "baixo", penso que o advérbio "debaixo" já perdeu sua função preposicional. Acredito que seja um caso parecido com o "donde" do espanhol, que historicamente tem origem em "de + onde", mas essa preposição fundida ao advérbio já não tem mais valor sintático.


----------



## machadinho

Sim, concordo. Sinônimos perfeitos ou não, repare, o que eu quis dizer é que os significados diferenciados que se atribuem aos advérbios "embaixo" e "debaixo" são *imaginários* e dependem do verbo da oração. O núcleo é "baixo". O resto vem do verbo.


----------



## machadinho

Isso dito, o campo semântico de "debaixo" é *mais amplo* (cf. Houaiss). Além de "debaixo" ser mais "autônomo", como você disse acima, há contextos em que "debaixo" cabe, mas "embaixo" fica estranho. Por exemplo:

Ele estava sob a influência do álcool. 
Ele estava debaixo da influência do álcool. 
Ele estava embaixo da influência do álcool. 

Sob o reinado de D. João VI, o consumo de frango aumentou vertiginosamente. 
Debaixo do reinado de D. João VI, o consumo de frango aumentou vertiginosamente. 
Embaixo do reinado de D. João VI o consumo de frango aumentou vertiginosamente. ​


----------



## AlexSantos

Eu disse que "embaixo" é mais autônomo. Digo isso, porque não acho que "debaixo" possa aparecer sozinho  numa frase, sem referente. Pelo menos é o que eu acho.

A menina se escondeu aí embaixo. 
A menina se escondeu aí debaixo. 
A menina se escondeu aí sob. 

Pelos exemplos que você citou, a mim parece que "debaixo" e "sob" são praticamente sinônimos intercambiáveis, apesar de eu achar estranho dizer algo como "ele está debaixo das ordens do rei". Para mim soa esquisito.

Aqui no Brasil, praticamente não dizemos "sob" para nos referir a posições concretas. Acredito que soe parecido com "sobre" na fala corrida, e isso geraria ambiguidades. Então dizemos sempre "debaixo".


----------



## machadinho

A menina se escondeu aí debaixo. 
Não?


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> A menina se escondeu aí debaixo.
> Não?


Eu acho.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Isso dito, o campo semântico de "debaixo" é *mais amplo* (cf. Houaiss). Além de "debaixo" ser mais "autônomo", como você disse acima, há contextos em que "debaixo" cabe, mas "embaixo" fica estranho. Por exemplo:
> 
> Ele estava sob a influência do álcool.
> Ele estava debaixo da influência do álcool.
> Ele estava embaixo da influência do álcool.
> 
> Sob o reinado de D. João VI, o consumo de frango aumentou vertiginosamente.
> Debaixo do reinado de D. João VI, o consumo de frango aumentou vertiginosamente.
> Embaixo do reinado de D. João VI o consumo de frango aumentou vertiginosamente. ​



D.João? Passou quase toda a vida _'em baixo_', ou  '_na mó de baixo_', como preferirem (a mulher, os filhos, que parece alguns não eram dele, a mãe louca, os ingleses que não paravam de chatear e ele sem saber o que fazer, o Godoy, o Napoleão, a fuga e a independência do Brasil, o Lobato e as bocas do mundo) mas estava bem _'acima_' do comum dos mortais no apetite por frangos assados, é verdade. Esse aumento vertiginoso em muito se lhe ficou a dever. Consta que costumava encher as algibeiras da casaca de pernas de frango assadas que ia debicando durante as audiências. O que a KFC teria dado para ter um cliente como ele!!! Contudo, foi o único monarca europeu a quem Napoleão queria pôr '_debaixo'_ da pata  que o desfeiteou e _'ficou por cima'_. Escapuliu-se e deixou o exército de Junot '_a ver navios_'. Que personagem, este nosso rei comum!


----------



## machadinho

Êta. Nada como uma taça ou duas de vinho francês no fim do dia! Um brinde a D. João!


----------



## Guigo

Janjão também gostava de ficar 'por baixo' ou 'por cima' de jovens franguinhas (ops) de pele morena.

Gostava do Brasil: parece que chorou quando partiu, enquanto a Carlota batia os sapatos, para nem a terra daqui levar.

Janjão legou-nos: o Banco do Brasil, a Universidade do Brasil, a Biblioteca Nacional, a Escola de Engenharia, o Museu de Belas-Artes, etc.; só não contava que 200 anos depois, um certo Miguel (que não seria o 'seu filho') quisesse destruir tudo.


----------



## machadinho

Deitar tudo abaixo, você quis dizer.


----------

